# Hobbit Production Diary #4 - 3D Cameras



## Black Dragon (Nov 8, 2011)

Apparently Sir Peter is using new 3D technology which looks very promising:






Keep your eyes pealed for an old friend making a surprise appearance.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 9, 2011)

Very interesting, its cool how they are actually doing the concept art in 3D


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 9, 2011)

Can't believe its still a year away...


----------



## mythique890 (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm so excited to see these movies!!


----------



## Map the Dragon (Nov 10, 2011)

The sadness comes with realization that after The Hobbit, that's hit...no more big-screen for Middle Earth. I highly doubt they'll do anything with those other texts from the Tolkien clan. I can't wait to see these. I try to keep up with the new articles and info about the project as it pops up on the internet.

Thanks for sharing this video!


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Nov 10, 2011)

I dunno, I bet you could come up with some decent movies out of what's in the Silmarillion. Making a great movie out of great source material isn't necessarily easy, but a good writer and director can work with decent material and make a great movie.


----------



## Thalian (Nov 12, 2011)

So excited to see this movie, yet I am a little weary about the 3D production since I have never been much of a fan of 3D movies, but in Peter Jackson I Trust.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 12, 2011)

Map the Dragon said:


> The sadness comes with realization that after The Hobbit, that's hit...no more big-screen for Middle Earth. I highly doubt they'll do anything with those other texts from the Tolkien clan. I can't wait to see these. I try to keep up with the new articles and info about the project as it pops up on the internet.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this video!



They could always do _Narn i Charn i Hurin_ (I think I spelled that right).  For those of you who can't speak Sindarin I'll translate, The Tale of the Children of Hurin.  While it is detailed in the Silmarillion it is also its own book.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 12, 2011)

myrddin173 said:


> They could always do _Narn i Charn i Hurin_ (I think I spelled that right).  For those of you who can't speak Sindarin I'll translate, The Tale of the Children of Hurin.  While it is detailed in the Silmarillion it is also its own book.



Yeah, wasn't a huge fan of that one, but it was ok.  Also, Thalian, I am in the exact same boat.


----------

